# Steel stick on tape



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice! And at WallyWorld? I've got TWO projects I need that kind of tape for.

Thank you for an excellent and helpful review!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How accurate are the markings compared to your most used rule / measuring device ?
Sounds like a good buy , at least for rough cutting needs : ) Do you have the WalMart SKU , or were you able to find it at their online store under Komelon ?
Thank you


----------



## Chadster (May 20, 2012)

I've seen this same tape at our Minnesota Menards stores. They look solid and well made. I like the white and black. My problem was that I only seen one direction of tape. Left to Right I believe. I think at the time I was searching for a Right to left tape. Does Walmart have both directions? I ended up getting the Kreg version on Amazon.


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

I found mine in measuring tapes section, got three at 4.88 each, plan to use them on tool tables also, thanks for the tip.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*I was killing time in the tool department at Walmart*

Oh my! You must be hard up :^)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wonderful! I hope they haven't sold out of em..


----------

